# About the FreeBSD book



## lorien (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello all. It's been long time since I used FreeBSD. I wanted to ask if the book for FreeBSD 11.1 is still working for 13-RELEASE. Thank you.


----------



## scottro (Jun 11, 2022)

Which book is that? Things have changed, of course, but much of the basic stuff is still the same. If it's something more complex, you may have to seek other resources. There's always the handbook, though it is sometimes out of date or lacking information, as well as the wiki.  If you mean the Michael Lucas book, much of it is still the same.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 12, 2022)

Solved - Version-specific editions of the FreeBSD Handbook
					

en English:  12.3-RELEASE   13.0-RELEASE   13.1-RELEASE   CURRENT     From :   … documentation on our web site is mostly for -current, the state of the art of the code base. …




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## decuser (Jun 16, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> Solved - Version-specific editions of the FreeBSD Handbook
> 
> 
> en English:  12.3-RELEASE   13.0-RELEASE   13.1-RELEASE   CURRENT     From :   … documentation on our web site is mostly for -current, the state of the art of the code base. …
> ...


Wow. I had no idea you could go back in time. I'm kind of old fashioned and previously, I just printed the version I was interested in using Lulu. So, I have a version 11 "book", but since then, I've just used the online edition.


----------



## lorien (Jun 17, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> Solved - Version-specific editions of the FreeBSD Handbook
> 
> 
> en English:  12.3-RELEASE   13.0-RELEASE   13.1-RELEASE   CURRENT     From :   … documentation on our web site is mostly for -current, the state of the art of the code base. …
> ...


The source is a little outdated or not? I'll use those part that are good though.


----------



## lorien (Jun 17, 2022)

scottro said:


> Which book is that?


The FreeBSD Handbook by The FreeBSD Documentation Project. That white and red colors book.


----------



## decuser (Jun 18, 2022)

Best advice, use the "book" that is relevant to your particular circumstance. If you are using 13 release, use the 13 handbook. A lot changes between major releases. As scottro suggested, the basics remain the same, but mostly good advice then is good advice now. You should be capable of making this determination yourself after reviewing the resources provided above. Personally, I use the online handbook all of the time. If what it advises doesn't work for a particular problem and I think it might be version specific, although that is pretty rare, I try to find version specific help, here, in the forum.


----------



## ayleid96 (Jun 30, 2022)

lorien said:


> Hello all. It's been long time since I used FreeBSD. I wanted to ask if the book for FreeBSD 11.1 is still working for 13-RELEASE. Thank you.


Many things changed as others were saying, but if you are afraid that installation got more complex, don’t worry, it became easier.


----------

